# antenna pointing website (not antennaweb)



## crashHD (Mar 1, 2008)

I hate to bother with this dumb question. I've been doing a lot of reading on OTA digital TV, and I cannot find my way back to a website I saw a few days ago. I've dug through my browser history, but it is so massively large that I cannot find the proverbial needle in this haystack.

I found a website that gave compass directions, distance from transmitters, listed stations complete with analog channel number, and their corresponding new digital frequency, and even graphed the relative signal strength of each station, such that I could tell what color code antenna I would most likely need for each station.

It was not antenna web. It had much more information. Every possible search entry I can think of only takes me back to antenna web. 

Does anyone recognize this site that could give me an address.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Found it. It was tvfool.com. It makes no sense that I could not find it in an hour of searching, and it turns up 5 minutes after I post...


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

tvfool is a great resource... :up:


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

+1 on tvfool.com - everything you need to know plus , all in one tidy place. MUCH better than antennaweb.org


----------



## crashHD (Mar 1, 2008)

That was why I wanted to find it back soo bad. Every possible search term I could think of using kept taking me back to antennaweb, though. 

The last time I found it that difficult to find a piece of information on the internet was when I was looking for the definition of "click" used in the context of military jargon for a unit of distance. Turns out, it's "klick" and means kilometer. Do you have any idea how many search hits I got when looking for "Click"? Seriously big number...


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm glad you got the answer, and believe me - I know how frustrating it can be to search endlessly - especially if you're like me and get distracted easily by all the things you stumble upon while searching. 

But maybe it''s time for a Goolge refresher course! :lol:

It's all about the right search term: military jargon click

About 155,000 hits, but the answer is in the 2nd hit - didn't even have to leave the search page.


----------



## crashHD (Mar 1, 2008)

That particular example was from several years ago. Google was around at the time, but nowhere near as effective as it is today. Still, jargon was the key search term for finding the answer. 

The hardest things to find are usually the simple ones, where you know exactly what you're looking for, but cannot be put into a few words.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

crashHD said:


> That particular example was from several years ago. Google was around at the time, but nowhere near as effective as it is today. Still, jargon was the key search term for finding the answer.
> 
> The hardest things to find are usually the simple ones, where you know exactly what you're looking for, but cannot be put into a few words.


I do agree with you there, and hope you don't think I was belittling you ...

One of my favorite reference books in my home is the Reader's Digest Reverse Dictionary. I got it as a gift in my early teens, and it's tremendous. Don't know what that thing on the front of a ship is called? Open the dictionary, go to SHIP, and there's a picture with every part of the ship named: bow, stern, this, that, the other thing - even has orientation: port, starboard, etc. It's a great book for when you know what you want to find, but don't know anything other than "it's a part of ...", or "it's on a ..."


----------

